# DIY Heated Stir Plate



## bevan (12/1/17)

It's a little bit rough but here's my heated stir plate I've put together. Yet to use it in anger.
View attachment 94446

View attachment 94447

View attachment 94448

I did get a DIY stir plate kit from Digital Homebrew ($54.00 plus postage) and then added the heating pad($5.00) and temp controller ($6.00). Got the box from jaycar for $19.00ish
I used this for the temp controller
View attachment 94449

And then used a motorcycle grip warmer as the heat pad.
View attachment 94450


----------



## bevan (12/1/17)

Ok why didn't the photos load?


----------



## peteru (12/1/17)

Inline images didn't work. However, based on the description, are there any advantages to this over just getting the YeastForge in first place?


----------



## bevan (12/1/17)

Yeah good point. I guess I wanted to prove to myself that my idea would work. Initially I used a fan out of a computer and made my own magnet holder. It was a little rough and ended up burning out the speed control. It worked but decided to get the DIY stir plate kit to make that part of it run smooth. Also price is about half.


----------



## bevan (12/1/17)




----------



## bevan (12/1/17)




----------



## bevan (12/1/17)




----------



## bevan (12/1/17)




----------



## bevan (12/1/17)




----------



## bevan (12/1/17)

Sorry about the multiple replies to the photos on. Must have an issue with the size of the photos I initially loaded


----------



## bevan (12/1/17)

Also love making stuff


----------



## Zorco (12/1/17)

This is brilliant!!!! Great work bevan . I'm ordering the parts.


----------



## Tony121 (12/1/17)

peteru said:


> Inline images didn't work. However, based on the description, are there any advantages to this over just getting the YeastForge in first place?


The yeast forge has been unavailable for some time due to a redesign I believe.

I have been waiting for it to come back before I purchased a stir plate but may not bother now.

Great work Bevan, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Zorco (12/1/17)

There is no question that digital Home Brew is in the pursuit of excellence in every product.

Bevan's works has merely defined the benchmark for the incoming home brewer build.

(I'm an electrical engineer who, in his youth, had hunted 13 MHz crystals from the US for projects and missed all this stir plate awesomeness)

Makes me want to grit my teeth and build again.


----------



## bevan (13/1/17)

One thing you will need to do is get a power supply that's rated for over 2 amps output (12vdc) as the supplied one from digital home brew is only rated for 1 amp. I've checked the amps and at max output it's about 1.8 amps.


----------



## Tony121 (13/1/17)

Zorco said:


> There is no question that digital Home Brew is in the pursuit of excellence in every product.


Completely agree, it is just me being impatient (and sick of continually shaking a flask).


----------



## megabyte (13/1/17)

bevan said:


> One thing you will need to do is get a power supply that's rated for over 2 amps output (12vdc) as the supplied one from digital home brew is only rated for 1 amp. I've checked the amps and at max output it's about 1.8 amps.


Interesting. We test the 2A adapters with a jig that loads them up to close to 2 amps and sounds an annoying buzzer if they pass, but I'm not sure _how_ close to 2Amps off the top of my head though. The Yeast forge currently drains about 1.5A max, so it would be nice to squeeze out a few extra watts in the next release. I'll be sure to review my testing jig as well.

As for the build. Awesome! Loving the motorcycle grip heater.


----------



## bevan (13/1/17)

Michael Burton said:


> Interesting. We test the 2A adapters with a jig that loads them up to close to 2 amps and sounds an annoying buzzer if they pass, but I'm not sure _how_ close to 2Amps off the top of my head though. The Yeast forge currently drains about 1.5A max, so it would be nice to squeeze out a few extra watts in the next release. I'll be sure to review my testing jig as well.
> 
> As for the build. Awesome! Loving the motorcycle grip heater.


It's the grip warmer that takes up most of the power when on.
Thanks Michael! Your DIY stir plate it an awesome bit of gear!


----------

